# Delete kit instructions. Must have



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

You're quite welcome! This is a great kit put together by Fleece, at least with the tune and craftsmanship; however, the instructions leave much to be desired. Glad to see there's another Cruze Diesel set free.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

You're very welcome!


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

i also just deleted mine. i made videos on removal and install of parts, tune, etc. also made 0-60mph vids, exhaust note vids, and driving vids. check them out on my youtube channel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOUWpK7l01U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybsxR7r18sI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrmeJ-dXXgQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKm4t4eP8eo&t=50s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X8ym9kXqDs&t=840s


----------



## Djk76 (Aug 9, 2019)

Where did you get delete kit from?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Pure Diesel Power


Browse diesel performance parts online at Pure Diesel Power. We offer the best collection of aftermarket diesel truck parts and accessories in the industry. Shop performance diesel parts and and truck accessories online at Pure Diesel Power today.




puredieselpower.com


----------

